# Extra lifts at home?



## Slate23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone here do extra exercises at home on their off days or even on their gym days? I'm thinking about getting a pair of 30 or 35lbs dumbbells and doing some quick intense sets on my off days or in the mornings on gym days (I workout in the evenings). I workout every other day and I alternate Bi's/Tri's and Chest/Back. I do Calves every workout and legs once a week as an add on to one of my workouts.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 4, 2013)

i got one of these puppies in my garage 

dips 
pull ups
chin ups
push ups
leg raises


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

Only thing i use at home are theraband resistant tubes..blast scrawny shoulders into buffalo shoulders as u watch jerry springer..


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha. I don't have to watch Jerry Springer to get big do I?


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 10, 2013)

I do pull ups and chin ups all day long at home six days a week.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 16, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Does anyone here do extra exercises at home on their off days or even on their gym days? I'm thinking about getting a pair of 30 or 35lbs dumbbells and doing some quick intense sets on my off days or in the mornings on gym days (I workout in the evenings). I workout every other day and I alternate Bi's/Tri's and Chest/Back. I do Calves every workout and legs once a week as an add on to one of my workouts.



I incorporate some of my training at home. Typically I train at a commercial gym but I like to frequently switch up routines so every 3rd week or so I will do some at home work. I wouldnt call it extra though.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll do some rotator work at home using bands, but that's about it.


----------



## Coeda (Dec 16, 2013)

Most of the gym equipments are expensive so i don't bother to get them. I try to do as much as i can in gym and when on off days i just do exercise which just require body weight like pushups, chinups, ab exercise.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 16, 2013)

When I was an obsessed trainer for many years I would do extra calve sets  forearm and grip work abs and some lat stretches almost every day. 
Hoping to prime the obsessed pump one more time and so yeah I will supplement at home . T


----------

